# Dove hunting with German Shepherds.



## Paper Bat (Oct 22, 2011)

Took my boy Titan out with me yesterday for his first dove hunt, mainly to see if he's going to be gun shy or not. I wasn't too hopeful as he's been a big wuss around most new things like airplanes, stationary fans, people that move too quickly, lots of stuff really. So I fully expected him to hide next to my gf at the truck most of the time. To my surprise he wasn't shaken one bit by the report of a 12 gauge, not a flinch, even when shooting right over him. After about a half dozen shots with no reaction I was confident enough to be able to take him off leash.

He would follow me to each bird and would help sniff out and locate a few I lost sight of in the tall grass. He even tracked and retrieved 3 all on his own without my having to get up and without chewing them too badly as well. He was just so excited to be out there and help. And this is all with zero bird training whatsoever. His reward was a couple wings I broke off for him which he absolutely loved and quickly chomped down. Even if he doesn't grow up to be a reliable hunting dog, he's right on point as a solid hunting companion. 

He's my first German Shepherd and I'm so proud of him. Here's a pic of him with the gf's pit/boxer mutt.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's awesome what a great dog! Where you dove hunting out of?


----------



## Paper Bat (Oct 22, 2011)

We were just inside lextington at a buddies property. He had the only water tank that wasn't dried up for at least 10 miles so they were everywhere.


----------



## Paper Bat (Oct 22, 2011)

Couldn't edit. Sorry for the double post but here's the pics from that hunt. Some aren't so good as they were all taken from a phone.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That;s a great idea. I wish I knew of hunts around here to get my youngest used to gunfire.


----------

